# mobile phone



## pipjon (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to keep your mobile phone number from australia to use in phuket thailand. We are moving in january and probably will go on a thai plan
Thanks
Nadine


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK it is NOT possible to take your AUS telephonenumber to a Thai provider.
If your AUS number is 10 digit and starts with 08 or 09 you could try to get a similar number, but that's a matter of a lottery.


----------



## pipjon (Dec 5, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> AFAIK it is NOT possible to take your AUS telephonenumber to a Thai provider.
> If your AUS number is 10 digit and starts with 08 or 09 you could try to get a similar number, but that's a matter of a lottery.


Ok thanks Joseph will have to get a new number


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

pipjon said:


> Ok thanks Joseph will have to get a new number


Just read that the phone-people in Thailand are planning to extend the 10-digits to 11-digits..........


----------

